# The thanked numbers



## ShadowAMD (Nov 19, 2012)

I noticed that when you get thanked, the number below your avatar doesn't seem to move up?

Just curious


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine stopped at 187 cuz I'm a mothafuckin gangsta... I dunno what your malfunction is... 

In all seriousness I think it only counts the number of thanked threads you have--not each individual thank.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 19, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Mine stopped at 187 cuz I'm a mothafuckin gangsta... I dunno what your malfunction is...
> 
> In all seriousness I think it only counts the number of thanked threads you have--not each individual thank.



Occasional cluster fucking 

Not like it matters but I should have 5? Do you get knock downs for bad rep? (I didn't even notice I was being an ass till someone pointed it out HA)

Cause I went from like 8 to 4.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2012)

You went from being "Thanked" 8 times in one thread you started to being "Thanked" at least once in four different threads you started.

Once you get "Thanked" in more than one thread you started it goes from counting individual "Thanks" for one thread to counting the number overall across all the threads you start.


----------



## Rook (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah thanks and rep aren't the same, your thank number only goes up once for each thread you start that people thank.

So I start three threads, even if 10,000 people thank each thread, I have three thanks. If I get repped in a thread that doesn't add to thanks regardless.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You went from being "Thanked" 8 times in one thread you started to being "Thanked" at least once in four different threads you started.
> 
> Once you get "Thanked" in more than one thread you started it goes from counting individual "Thanks" for one thread to counting the number overall across all the threads you start.



Thanks for clearing it up , makes sense.


----------



## Genome (Nov 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You went from being "Thanked" 8 times in one thread you started to being "Thanked" at least once in four different threads you started.
> 
> Once you get "Thanked" in more than one thread you started it goes from counting individual "Thanks" for one thread to counting the number overall across all the threads you start.



Ah, I always wondered what the " / 1" meant on some users.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2012)

Having thanked threads does increase your rep though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 20, 2012)

Indeed it does... I think... But I'm not sure it matters... People already know how they feel about you in most cases whether you have a big rep bar or a little one... Their opinions are just a bit more solidified as the bar gets bigger...


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> solidified as the bar gets bigger...



SS.org double entendre. 

In any case, each "Thanked Post" you get when someone clicks the  icon on a thread you started adds 5 points of rep. However, the "Thanked" total under your name and avatar is only a reflection of the number of threads you've created that have been thanked, not the total number of thanks you've received. Negrep doesn't affect your "Thanked" total in any way, only the total of rep points you have.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahh sweet, well I try to help out as much as possible.. Used to hang around GS helping newer members out.. Had a lot of kool people on SS help me out too, so it's been awesome..


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Mine stopped at 187 cuz I'm a mothafuckin gangsta... I dunno what your malfunction is...


 
You better not start any threads and lose your street cred 

After all, who's afraid of a guy with 188 or 189 next to his name?


----------



## flexkill (Nov 28, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> After all, who's afraid of a guy with 188 or 189 next to his name?



A Motherfvcking Wanksta, thats who.


----------

